# Healing and Wellbeing > Spirituality, Religion and Faith >  >  Good Friday and Easter

## CeCe

Is anyone doing anything for Good Friday and Easter? With COVID all family plans are canceled here.

----------


## Ironman

I prayed and I slept.  I need the rest.

----------


## Cuchculan

Place is still in lockdown here. Not a lot to do.

----------


## Flavor

chilling at home with my gf and dog.

----------

